# Anyone know what this is?



## Andrew_K99 (May 3, 2012)

This was posted (by someone else) on another forum I am a member. I like these guessing games but no one seems to have any idea what it is.

This is what was said about it .... 


> My friend is cleaning out her garage and found this...any idea what it is? it is about 24"in length and made out of plastic...arm in the center pivots, thing at the small end pivots...





> I forgot to mention that when you take off the cover it smells like motor oil...


 
















Do you know what it is?

AK


----------



## PenMan1 (May 3, 2012)

Andrew
It looks like a Raptor sharpening jig that works with a bench grinder.


----------



## PTsideshow (May 3, 2012)

Need a couple more photo's of the bottom of the cup part and the wing nut and cap removed. It could be one of the many silly filtering rig's over the years sold for cleaning motor oil for reuse. There also looks to have some parts missing! But the above is a guess.
:clown:


----------



## renowb (May 3, 2012)

Something that fell off of a Transformer :biggrin:


----------



## Xander (May 3, 2012)

It's a Widget. Don't know what it does, but it is definately a widget. Or perhaps a do-dad. Could be a whats-a-ma-call-it. Nope, it's a widget.:biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin (May 3, 2012)

down in Texas, we would call it a "chingalera"


----------



## Russianwolf (May 3, 2012)

Xander said:


> It's a Widget. Don't know what it does, but it is definately a widget. Or perhaps a do-dad. Could be a whats-a-ma-call-it. Nope, it's a widget.:biggrin:



I'm thinking you are wrong......


That's definitely a Thing-a-ma-jig.


----------



## Timebandit (May 3, 2012)

Im with Shawn, this is definately a "chingalera"


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 3, 2012)

took one of those off my toilet.  It's the flushing mechanism.  Big one.


----------



## Knucklefish (May 3, 2012)

Doo-hickey?


----------



## devilfan (May 3, 2012)

Thing A Mabob?


----------



## glycerine (May 3, 2012)

Tooth extractor.  Denstists use them all the time...


----------



## nativewooder (May 3, 2012)

It's a watchamacallit used by doofusses to discover fetchnstepits.:biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (May 3, 2012)

Wow, been a while since I saw one of those..... with most of the parts still intact!

It's either a 1983 or 84 (I think they changed colors in '84) flitzinjammer dumaflogging device with the modified beefed up manually adjustable left handed whirlguster adapters threaded for mounting the flimblogger plate at the much desired 45 degrees.

I'd hang onto that baby if I were you or run an ad on Craigs, there's got to be people out there needing spare parts!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 3, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> Wow, been a while since I saw one of those..... with most of the parts still intact!
> 
> It's either a 1983 or 84 (I think they changed colors in '84) flitzinjammer dumaflogging device with the modified beefed up manually adjustable left handed whirlguster adapters threaded for mounting the flimblogger plate at the much desired 45 degrees.
> 
> I'd hang onto that baby if I were you or run an ad on Craigs, there's got to be people out there needing spare parts!


 Is it bad that I googled that


----------



## seamus7227 (May 3, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> Is it bad that I googled that


 
YES!:biggrin:
 
but i have to admit, when i first started reading what George wrote, i found myself falling into his vortex of hulabalew and believing it.:frown:


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 3, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> Wow, been a while since I saw one of those..... with most of the parts still intact!
> 
> It's either a 1983 or 84 (I think they changed colors in '84) flitzinjammer dumaflogging device with the modified beefed up manually adjustable left handed whirlguster adapters threaded for mounting the flimblogger plate at the much desired 45 degrees.
> 
> I'd hang onto that baby if I were you or run an ad on Craigs, there's got to be people out there needing spare parts!



See, toilet part.  mmmm...45 degree flimblogger plate.  sigh.  The good ol' days.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 3, 2012)

InvisibleMan said:


> Texatdurango said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, been a while since I saw one of those..... with most of the parts still intact!
> ...



They weren't that pretty but they were really comfortable weren't they!  You're right about the good ole' days, the kids these days don't know what they're missing!  Just like the contrapulated whizbizzets, especially the wider, extended length models that solved the interference problems with the cast iron confwifer valves.... I still can't believe they don't make them any more!  

I see one now and then at a flea market but the prices they want...... ridiculous!


----------



## Linarestribe (May 3, 2012)

It's a flux capacitor.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 3, 2012)

Linarestribe said:


> It's a flux capacitor.




Definitely not a flux capacitor, but maybe an early prototype!


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 3, 2012)

I think it's a 1984 George, the 1983's were blue and green not black and red and you are right about it being a looooong time since I saw one also, if fact I think I was only 20 years old the last time I saw one, boy time flys doesn't it.


----------



## wee willie (May 3, 2012)

model rocket launch pad minus the leg extensions


----------



## robersonjr (May 3, 2012)

Yall all wrong, it's a cattywompas, had one down in the swamps.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 3, 2012)

I'd actually guess a type of carving vice...


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 3, 2012)

wee willie said:


> model rocket launch pad minus the leg extensions



I think we have a winner!  I actually had a sumilar thought but never googled it.

Maybe this one? Amazon.com: Aerotech Mantis Model Rocket Launch Pad: Toys & Games

Thanks!


----------



## Texatdurango (May 3, 2012)

Well I guess it COULD be used as one of those too!:wink:


----------



## wouldentu2? (May 3, 2012)

Very gently put it down and back away...


----------



## cwolfs69 (May 3, 2012)

it is a rocket launch pad. a "mantis" top be exact. mantis launch pad.


----------



## jnette (May 3, 2012)

I have one, its a launch pad for large model rockets. your missing a few parts. four square tube legs that fit the openings of the base and a 3/16 diameter rod, actually I think this takes 1/8" and 1/4" too. You should be able to see the disk the rod slips into and tightens with a wing nut. Its an expensive launch pad if you have al the parts.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 3, 2012)

*$117!* 

Whatever happened to a coke bottle wedged between a couple bricks?


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 3, 2012)

Here is the scary thing:

If you were in a room with George and he was offering that explanation of what it is, his face would be bland with a hint of disgust that he had to explain something so simple to so many people.  Behind that facade his amusement would be bursting to escape and show off his poker face.  George I think you would have been a handful for your folks when you were a teenager.  Kudos for your creative writing skills, I tip my hat to you.


----------



## 76winger (May 3, 2012)

cwolfs69 said:


> it is a rocket launch pad. a "mantis" top be exact. mantis launch pad.



Wow, that's a far cry from the Estes launch pad I played around with 40 years ago!


----------



## PenMan1 (May 3, 2012)

ACTUALLY, it's a worthless piece of shop clutter. Without the 4 precision  legs and metal launch rod, it is nothing more a toe stumper, totally obscuring the $300 triple start tap and die that we had made make a replacement launch rod for it.

That thing and $8.50 will get you the last place in line for a cup of Dunkin' Donuts coffee. OR...if you leave it at home, Dunkin' we give you a free coffee and donut.!

....BUT NO! We MUST keep it in our garage along with the broken remote controls, computers, TVs, bicycles,unfinished wood projects, surf boards, roller skates, deer heads and long out of style golf clubs and hunting equipment. .. WHILE THE $40,000 truck sits outside in the emements because the garage is full

It's a MAN THANG....that's what it is


----------



## rej19 (May 3, 2012)

Its a snipe trap. Used for snipe hunting. I thought everyone had done that.


----------



## Pete275 (May 3, 2012)

Bravo George that had me LMAO. I laughed so loudly that the wife and kid came in to see what was going on. Thanks.

Wayne


----------



## Monty (May 4, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> ........BUT NO! We MUST keep it in our garage along with the broken remote controls, computers, TVs, bicycles,unfinished wood projects, surf boards, roller skates, *deer heads* .....


Are the antlers still on them??????


----------



## Padre (May 5, 2012)

Mannie, you just made me spit my coffee!!!  LOL


----------

